# Blower fan not running - Carrier FB4CNF024



## JD_35226 (Jul 19, 2016)

I purchased a townhome for my son to go to college. The previous owner put in a new Carrier heat pump model FB4CNF024 before I purchased the unit last year. Unit is now about 14-16 months old.  The installer did a very poor job. After fixing the condensation drain ( yes plumbed to wrong hole.. yep.. water everywhere ) and putting the proper sized wire nuts on the main leads, I still seem to have a problem. 

The blower fan ( inside / evaporator ) sometimes does not run when the condenser ( Outside )   fan and compressor is running. Of course I get frost build up.

I have crossed the red and green wires to trigger the fan relay. Still no fan. 
If I turn off the unit ( throw breaker ) and wait several hours. The fan will run.
Then seems to work for a while, and then again will not run. 

Going back down this weekend with Carrier manual in hand to check wiring. 

Anyone with similar issues?


----------

